# Fatmodul ANT 2012



## SigiSchwaebli (23. März 2012)

Hi,

wer hat Infos wann das 2012er ANT auf den Markt kommen soll?
Viele 12er Modelle der Konkurenz sind schon zu haben und die Saison nimmt auch schon Fahrt auf.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/10/02/arbeitsgeraet-max-schumanns-fatmodul-ant-2012/
macht Lust auf mehr.

bye


----------



## Braunbaer (24. März 2012)

SigiSchwaebli schrieb:


> wer hat Infos wann das 2012er ANT auf den Markt kommen soll?



Lt. Auskunft von Alpha-Bikes soll es "Ende Mai" werden.

Offenbar gibts da wohl Probleme. In der letzten Ausgabe der MB gabs auch was zu meckern, da vor Federwegsende der Rahmen am Hinterbau kollidiert. Sowas darf natürlich nicht sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatmodul (24. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie schon erwähnt wird es leider Mai bis die Rahmen kommen.
Uns ist klar, dass dieser Liefertermin für viele zu spät ist und daher die Konkurrenz umso verlockender wird. Wir hätten die Rahmen auch lieber heute als morgen zur Verfügung!

Der Grund ist im Wesentlichen, dass es sehr lange gedauert hat bis wir ein für uns (und in der Folge hoffentlich auch für Euch) passendes Zusammenspiel zwischen Hinterbau und Dämpfer gefunden haben.
Wir werden in Serie einen speziell angepassten Dämpfer von DT Swiss verbauen.

Der Test im aktuellen MB-Magazin hat mit der Verzögerung eigentlich garnichts zu tun, der späte Porduktionsstart stand schon vorher fest und das getestete ANT war ausdrücklich ein Vorserienmodell...

Grüße von Alpha Bikes/Fatmodul


----------



## megawaudl (25. März 2012)

Hallo!

@fatmodul: Seit ihr Anfang Mai in Riva dabei?

Gruß megawaudl


----------



## PhanT(h)omas (26. März 2012)

Hallo,

könnt Ihr denn in Bezug auf die erhältlichen Ausstattungsvarianten und dazugehörigen Preise schon was erwähnen?
Dann kann sich der geneigte Leser zumindest mit der Entscheidungsfindung  zwischen den Varianten (und möglichen Tuningsoptionen) etwas die Wartezeit verkürzen...

Besten Dank + Viele Grüße
PhanT(h)omas


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. März 2012)

Gut fände ich auch eine konkrete Stellungnahme zu dem Testergebnis in der MB. Bin ja durchaus an einer Ant interessiert, allerdings würde die nach den "Laborwerten" genau in die Problemgruppe fallen (70kg, mit Federwegnutzung bergab), auch wenn es "in der Praxis" keine Probleme mit Rahmenschlag gegeben haben soll.

Ich würde eine deutlich offenere Informationspolitik von Fatmodul sehr begrüßen!

Haardtfahrer


----------



## Almerer (27. März 2012)

heißt das, dass das (theoretische) Problem einer möglichen Kollision mit dem Sitzrohr in der Serie nicht mehr bestehen wird?
Ich finde auch, dass man hier mal ein Statement abgeben sollte.
Ich verstehe das MB- Testergebnis von "Gut" sowieso nicht.
Die haben das im Labor festgestellt, bei der Ermittlung der Kennlinie...
Wie kann das sein, wenn der Vorgänger ein "überragend" bekommen hat? Habt ihr dem bike- Chefredakteur was Häßliches auf die Mailbox gesprochen? 



fatmodul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Laphroaig10 (27. März 2012)

siehe Artikel vom ersten Beitrag, da ist die Änderung am Hinterbau zu sehen






bei meinem ist der Steg noch gerade


----------



## fatmodul (27. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir mÃ¶chten noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass es sich beim getesteten Rahmen um ein Vorserienmodel gehandelt hat.

Die Ursache fÃ¼r die Kollision zwischen Sitzstrebe und Sitzrohr haben wir inzwischen ausfindig gemacht. Der angesprochene Verbindungssteg zwischen linker und rechter Sitzstrebe ist schlicht zu weit oben angeschweiÃt worden!

Wir haben nach der Einladung zum MB-Test in letzter Minute einen der neuen Hinterbauten bei unserem Produzenten in Auftrag gegeben. Wie wir mittlerweile wissen, konnte dieser aufgrund der geÃ¤nderten Ausfallenden (X12-Achse sowie schmalere Bauweise fÃ¼r mehr Platz fÃ¼r die Fersen) die bewÃ¤hrte SchweiÃvorrichtung nicht benutzen. So kam es dazu, dass beim Erreichen des DÃ¤mpferendanschlags auch der Steg des Hinterbaus mit dem Hauptrahmen zusammen stieÃ.

In der Serie ist definitiv genÃ¼gend Platz â selbst falls der DÃ¤mpfer durchschlagen sollte! 
Auch bei allen bisher aufgebauten Prototypen trat das Problem nicht auf. Leider nur ausgerechnet beim Vorserienmodell, das zum Mountainbike Magazin ging

GrÃ¼Ãe von Fatmodul/Alpha Bikes

PS: wir sind dieses Jahr nicht am Gardasee vertreten


----------



## Laphroaig10 (27. März 2012)

ausgezeichnet 

steht denn auch schon fest, ob man das 2011 Ant mit dem neuen Hinterbau auf Steckachse umrüsten kann?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. März 2012)

Die klare Stellungnahme ist doch ein Wort! Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (27. März 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> ausgezeichnet
> 
> steht denn auch schon fest, ob man das 2011 Ant mit dem neuen Hinterbau auf Steckachse umrüsten kann?



genau das interessiert mich auch!


----------



## megawaudl (27. März 2012)

Schade, dass ihr nicht dabei seit! Und vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos!

Gruß
megawaudl


----------



## megawaudl (29. März 2012)

Gibs denn eigentlich Infos zur Ausstattung/Ausstattungsvarianten und Preisen?

Gruß
megawaudl


----------



## wzdc (29. März 2012)

Rahmenkit mit DÃ¤mpfer soll 1199â¬ kosten. So wurde es mir mitgeteilt
Aber an einer Komplettausstattung wÃ¤re ich auch interessiert!


----------



## fatmodul (30. März 2012)

Hallo!

FÃ¼r 2012 wird es vorerst nur eine Ausstattungsvariante des ANT geben:

Gabel: RS Revelation RL 2P Air 150/120 Taper
DÃ¤mpfer: DTswiss M212 Ant (Spezial Tune)
Schaltung: XT 2x10 mit SRAM Kurbel 24/38
Bremse: XT IceTec 180/180
Anbauteile: SYNTACE Vorbau F109 / Lenker Vector Lowrider 760mm / SattelstÃ¼tze P6 Alu
Steuersatz: ACROS
Laufradsatz: DTswiss M1800 CL  VR15 HR X12 142mm
Reifen: CONTI 2,4 Mountain King 2
KettenfÃ¼hrung: BIONICON C-Guide 

Der Preis wird bei 2499â¬ liegen.

Als Farben stehen wie bekannt schwarz eloxiert mit weiÃem Dekor und Alu natur mit klarer Pulverbeschichtung und schwarzem Dekor zur VerfÃ¼gung!

GrÃ¼Ãe von Fatmodul / Alpha Bikes


----------



## nepo (30. März 2012)

und wie sieht´s damit aus?



Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> steht denn auch schon fest, ob man das 2011 Ant mit dem neuen Hinterbau auf Steckachse umrüsten kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## megawaudl (30. März 2012)

Ui danke für die rasche Antwort! Me gusta!

grüße
megawaudl


----------



## fatmodul (31. März 2012)

nepo schrieb:


> und wie sieht´s damit aus?



Hallo Nepo!

Theoretisch ja. Nachdem allerdings die Rahmen schon deutlich später als erhofft kommen, kann ich Dir dafür noch keinen Liefertermin in Aussicht stellen.

Grüße und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## cycophilipp (31. März 2012)

fatmodul schrieb:


> Dämpfer: DTswiss M212 Ant (Spezial Tune)



find ich nicht gut, dann kann man nur diesen sinnvollerweise fahren? Standard-Austauschdämpfer damit nicht mehr möglich (abgesehen von der Bauform)?


----------



## megawaudl (2. April 2012)

Besteht denn beispielsweise die Möglichkeit vor dem Kauf etwas an der Serienausstattung zu ändern?

Gruß
megawaudl


----------



## fatmodul (3. April 2012)

megawaudl schrieb:


> Besteht denn beispielsweise die Möglichkeit vor dem Kauf etwas an der Serienausstattung zu ändern?
> 
> Gruß
> megawaudl



Natürlich! Du kannst entweder einzelne Teile abweichend von der Serienausstattung bestellen oder auch einen Aufbau komplett nach Deinen Wünschen bestellen!

@cycophilipp

Der DT Swiss Dämpfer wurde für 2012 extra nach unseren Wünschen abgestimmt und liefert aus unserer Sicht natürlich die beste Performance. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die bis jetzt in Serie verbauten Dämpfer (Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 Tune A und DT Xm180) deswegen nicht mehr funktionieren 

Grüße von Fatmodul / Alpha Bikes


----------



## nepo (3. April 2012)

fatmodul schrieb:


> Hallo Nepo!
> 
> Theoretisch ja. Nachdem allerdings die Rahmen schon deutlich später als erhofft kommen, kann ich Dir dafür noch keinen Liefertermin in Aussicht stellen.
> 
> Grüße und schönes Wochenende!



Danke für die Antwort!
Das ist ja schonmal eine gute Nachricht.
Muss ja nicht sofot sein.

Könnt ihr schon sagen, was nur der Hinterbau kosten würde?


----------



## cycophilipp (3. April 2012)

fatmodul schrieb:


> @cycophilipp
> 
> Der DT Swiss Dämpfer wurde für 2012 extra nach unseren Wünschen abgestimmt und liefert aus unserer Sicht natürlich die beste Performance. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die bis jetzt in Serie verbauten Dämpfer (Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 Tune A und DT Xm180) deswegen nicht mehr funktionieren
> 
> Grüße von Fatmodul / Alpha Bikes



Danke für die Information!


----------



## Tshikey (8. April 2012)

endlich online!!!!!

http://www.fatmodul.de/bikes_detail_2012_enduro_ant.shtml


----------



## kilux (8. April 2012)

Servus,

nach langem Stöbern ist das mein erster Beitrag hier 

Ich besitze seit ca. 1,5 Jahren ein Radon Hardtail und möchte mir unbedingt innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Monate ein AM anschaffen.
Hatte mehr oder weniger alle Hersteller durch bis ich beim Rumklicken zufällig auf Fatmodul gestoßen bin  

Das Ant würde ziemlich genau meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen - auch optisch falls es auch eine schwarze Variante geben wird - und irgendwie fände ich es cool eine Münchner Firma zu unterstützen 

Vielleicht geht sich das mit dem Mai ja wirklich aus


----------



## SigiSchwaebli (9. April 2012)

Tshikey schrieb:


> endlich online!!!!!
> 
> http://www.fatmodul.de/bikes_detail_2012_enduro_ant.shtml



Ahhh, sehr schön.
Jetzt noch bestellbar machen und ab gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## megawaudl (9. April 2012)

Kann man denn das Bike in München eigenlich direkt mitnehmen und zuhause aufbauen?
Das wäre nämlich praktisch, wenn mans weiter nach München hätte und ich möchte mir das Bike  umbedingt vorher mal ansehen und vlt. draufsitzen...

Gruß
Megawaudl


----------



## kilux (9. April 2012)

megawaudl schrieb:


> Kann man denn das Bike in München eigenlich direkt mitnehmen und zuhause aufbauen?
> Das wäre nämlich praktisch, wenn mans weiter nach München hätte und ich möchte mir das Bike  umbedingt vorher mal ansehen und vlt. draufsitzen...



Ich habe das zumindest so verstanden dass man die Bikes (nur?) in den Alpha Bikes-stores in München kaufen kann.
Würde jedenfalls sofort eines mitnehmen


----------



## nepo (9. April 2012)

kilux schrieb:


> Ich habe das zumindest so verstanden dass man die Bikes (nur?) in den Alpha Bikes-stores in München kaufen kann.
> Würde jedenfalls sofort eines mitnehmen



Nur in der Ingolstädter. Der Store in der Boschetsreider Str. vertreibt nur Specialized.
Zwar ist der Shop in der Ingolstäder jetzt auch ein tuffiger Concept Store, aber die Fatmoduls haben noch ne Miniecke behalten dürfen.

Service kannste aber in beiden Shops machen lassen.


----------



## kilux (9. April 2012)

nepo schrieb:


> Zwar ist der Shop in der Ingolstäder jetzt auch ein tuffiger Concept Store, aber die Fatmoduls haben noch ne Miniecke behalten dürfen.



Danke für die Info. Dementsprechend ist dann vermutlich auch nix "auf Lager" und man sollte vorher bestellen / reservieren?

Kenne bisher nur den Versand-Weg über Radon, von daher wäre "vorbeikommen und mitnehmen" schon cool


----------



## Laphroaig10 (9. April 2012)

zumindest ein paar Test-Bikes haben die immer da

fertig aufgebaut dürfte wohl eine Glückssache sein, als ich meines gekauft habe hatten die afair auch einige da.
Meines konnte ich nach 2 Tagen abholen, hatte aber auch ein paar extra Wünsche


----------



## megawaudl (9. April 2012)

Dasses das Bike nur in München gibt is mir schon klar, nur wäre meine Frage gewesen ob man sich dort einen "Bausatz" fürs Ant holen kann, damit ich nicht 2 Mal nach München muss und keinen Versand nach Italien (Südtirol) bezahlen muss, was ja ein paar Eurönchen mehr kosten würde. Zuhause selbst aufbauen wär ja kein Problem....

Gruß
Megawaudl


----------



## blindmankills (9. April 2012)

Wird es das Ant auch als Rahmenset geben?


----------



## nepo (9. April 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> hatte aber auch ein paar extra Wünsche



Das haben die dir erfüllt??? Ich bin damals schon bei der Frage nach einem anderen Laufradsatz abgewimmelt worden...


----------



## Laphroaig10 (10. April 2012)

mehr oder weniger, was halt gerade verfügbar war

zB ob SRAM X9 oder Shimano XT etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Almerer (10. April 2012)

Tshikey schrieb:


> endlich online!!!!!
> 
> http://www.fatmodul.de/bikes_detail_2012_enduro_ant.shtml



Anscheinend bleibt´s bei den 140mm am Heck, sollten ja 150 werden.
Na dann wird´s ja bald wieder ein "überragend" geben.
Ich kenn da einen, der wird langsam nervös und seine Freundin langsam eifersüchtig


----------



## Tshikey (10. April 2012)

... ja genau, so steht es zumindest hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/10/02/arbeitsgeraet-max-schumanns-fatmodul-ant-2012/

auszug:*

Federung*
 Anders als am Serienbike fährt Max eine längere Gabel. Die SR Suntour  Durolux mit 160mm Federweg 
passt gut zu den *152mm am Heck* und sorgt  außerdem für einen flacheren Lenkwinkel. Im 
Allround-Einsatz fährt Max  die DUROLUX RCA 20QLC 160, geht es mehr bergauf verbaut er auch 
mal eine  DUROLUX TAD 20QLC mit 12-16cm Federweg. Passend dazu wird der Hinterbau  von 
einem Suntour RS Epicon AM LODP kontrolliert, der dank Plattform  für schnelle Sprints sorgt.


komisch....


----------



## kilux (10. April 2012)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... ja genau, so steht es zumindest hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/10/02/arbeitsgeraet-max-schumanns-fatmodul-ant-2012/
> 
> ...




Da steht aber auch: *"Insgesamt finden sich am Rahmen also viele clevere Lösungen  und 200g  leichter ist er auch noch geworden. Der Federweg liegt übrigens laut  Prüfstand nicht bei den ursprünglich angegebenen 140mm, sondern bei  152mm."*


----------



## playbike (25. Mai 2012)

Gibt`s schon Neuigkeiten zwecks Liefertermin?
Kann man dann evtl. schon die Reverb Stealth Version als Option bekommen?


----------



## fatmodul (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Die schwarzen Rahmen werden in wenigen Tagen eintreffen!
Die Rahmen im Raw-Design wurden leider in der Produktion nochmals um einige Wochen nach hinten verschoben...

Wer genaue Angaben zum Liefertermin seines ANT haben will bzw. sich eine unserer Ameisen sichern will kontaktiert uns bitte direkt (per Mail, Telefon oder bei uns im Laden!

Danke & ein schönes Wochenende wünscht Euch das Team von Alpha Bikes


----------



## Asko (26. Mai 2012)

Gibts das Rad eigentlich nächste Woche am Tegernsee zu sehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

